# Single pivot steel fs frames?



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

I am interested in seeing what has been built for steel single pivot frames.

I've seen Walt's but who else has built some? Home made, frankenbike, pro custom, I'd like to see them all. 

Got links or pics?


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi Shirk

here is mine:




























made of stainless steel tubing. with aluminum linkage. 
41 / 42 pounds weight. including an alfine unit 
up to 9.5 inches of travel at the rear.


----------



## Flyinpolack (Feb 6, 2008)

*some of mine*


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Flyinpolack, whats the travel and geo numbers on the basic single pivot frame?

I'd really like to find or have made a 6 inch travel dh'ish frame with super short chainstays and a slack 66 head tube angle and sub 14inch bb.

Monkey - your frame looks kinda like the Dark Cycles Scarab DH


----------



## MMcG (Jul 7, 2003)

This is a cool one built by a CT based builder:



















At least I think it is pretty cool lookin.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## dirtdigler (Apr 13, 2007)

heres my single pivot (plus some linkages and stuff)


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

dirtdigler said:


> heres my single pivot (plus some linkages and stuff)


your bike looks really good with the paint now. I guess it is already tried and tested, how did it go? how does it ride?.

it looks good, I am sure it rides amazing.

and shrik. I guess you are right, the mine looks like the dark cycles. look closely and you will notice that they are completely different animals though. and my bike really looks like what you are looking for, maybe not the looks of it but geometry wise.

Chainstay: 15.75 to 16.75 
wheelbase: 43.3 to 44.3
bb hight: current 14.1 adjustable from 13.8 to 15.3
head angle: 66.5 (as it is now)
you can lower the travel down to 7 inches.

I over built this bike, it has too many setup options, and that dual chain setup work beautifully but it was very hard to get it right. I am currently working in a straight forward no options down to basics downhill bike.


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Monkeybike said:


> your bike looks really good with the paint now. I guess it is already tried and tested, how did it go? how does it ride?.
> 
> it looks good, I am sure it rides amazing.
> 
> ...


Ah I needed to go back and take a closer look, yours is running a spur chain from the cranks up to the elevated drive.

A basic single pivot design, with a floating rear brake and numbers like you have above in 6inches of travel via a 3 inch stroke shock is what I'd like.

It would be run with a 66 up front and beat around as my "big bike" here in North Vancouver.


----------



## Flyinpolack (Feb 6, 2008)

shirk said:


> Flyinpolack, whats the travel and geo numbers on the basic single pivot frame?
> 
> I'd really like to find or have made a 6 inch travel dh'ish frame with super short chainstays and a slack 66 head tube angle and sub 14inch bb.


The ones in those pics are 67deg HT, 16" BB center, 16.5" CS.
I'm making another batch atm that has a degree slacker HT. It's a work in progress


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Flyinpolack said:


> The ones in those pics are 67deg HT, 16" BB center, 16.5" CS.
> I'm making another batch atm that has a degree slacker HT. It's a work in progress


What axel to crown are you using to calculate the figures?

That BB seems really really high.


----------



## Flyinpolack (Feb 6, 2008)

shirk said:


> What axel to crown are you using to calculate the figures?
> 
> That BB seems really really high.


Are you asking how much travel? (8" front & rear) or rake? The BB is high because I generally ride singletrack style DH & drops Vs, the high speed stuff. I also measure the BB height from center, Vs. bottom like a lot of DH race bikes do (It's about 15.125" from bottom). It's definately not a race bike by any means. I just got sick of breaking everything else that I rode, and Loved my Bullit, so I made these beefy suckers


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Flyinpolack said:


> Are you asking how much travel? (8" front & rear) or rake? The BB is high because I generally ride singletrack style DH & drops Vs, the high speed stuff. I also measure the BB height from center, Vs. bottom like a lot of DH race bikes do (It's about 15.125" from bottom). It's definately not a race bike by any means. I just got sick of breaking everything else that I rode, and Loved my Bullit, so I made these beefy suckers


I guess it just seems high in comparison to the current crop of low bb bikes on the market.

With a fair amount of sag it would go down a bit.

Everyone has there personal tastes for geometery. That the great thing about custom stuff, you get what you want.


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*I've been looking for stuff like this for years....*



MMcG said:


> This is a cool one built by a CT based builder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diggin' Aztek's and this bike posted by MMcG. I even tried to get a rear like this
https://www.dirtragmag.com/web/interbike2004/page2.php

scroll down to see Tonic Fab's rear...

remade to have an east coast builder do a front triangle for it but Tonic said it was just too expensive to produce. (nothing against Tonic. They make some seriously nice stuff!)

I gotta check into this a little more. I had searched (somewhat) but never came across some of these....even found Hairy Gary bikes, Steve (something) Racing bikes...darn, I can't remember his name and he just passed away....heard that he was a GREAT guy too...

But, never found this 6" trailbike stuff....
Thanks!


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Bump.

Anyone have anything new to add.

I would really like to get on trying to build my own this spring.


----------



## swift (Apr 3, 2007)

Nice. 
What type of stainless did you use?


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

*Here are a couple of mine.*

Obviously I did not build the rear end of the Ventana/WW one, but it *is* a single pivot frame. And it's *mostly* steel.

-Walt



shirk said:


> Bump.
> 
> Anyone have anything new to add.
> 
> I would really like to get on trying to build my own this spring.


----------



## Eastcoaster (Feb 13, 2004)

*Ha! My LBS' name is...*

Shirk's Bike Shop! Mennonite owned. Luke Shirk is one of the best that I've ever met!
You may have even seen the one page or so article on the shop in BIKE mag a while ago. Dunno if a search on bikemag.com brings it up or not. But, if you do want a sticker or a lizard skin or something from the shop...PM me....

Is that seriously your last name? Or, if not...what's the meaning?


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Back in the old mtbr chat days of the 2000-2002 I used the name "turtle", but for some reason people assumed it was a chicks name. So as I was shirking my work duty by spending time on the web might as well use that name.

shirking is an economics term for slacking off.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Superco.


----------



## abarthx19 (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's my first frame. High single pivot single speed mini DH bike. Its taken quite a while to get this far, but its nearly 95-98% complete. Just got to finish a few small details this week and hopefully i'll get to take it for it first (and possibly its last) test ride this easter weekend.

Mark


----------



## 4130wraith (Aug 20, 2008)

*active single pivot dh*

This is an 8.25in travel dh bike with floating brake and idler pulley with a 17.25 cs,13.625 bb w/66deg ht<. The Ht can be 65-67 deg. and all numbers change respectively.


----------



## Thylacine (Feb 29, 2004)

That's a neat execution. We'll get there one of these....years.


----------



## C Dunlop (Sep 26, 2008)

This is one from Farkin.net - australian website. Homemade.


----------



## smdubovsky (Apr 27, 2007)

Walt said:


> Obviously I did not build the rear end of the Ventana/WW one


Walt (and others), do you use straight gauge on the ST when you do something like that?


----------



## dirtdigler (Apr 13, 2007)

Here's how my ones are comming out


----------



## 4130wraith (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice! I like your design. What are the # and how much travel does it have?


----------



## greengreer (Dec 4, 2007)

Giving an old frame new life, finally got some paint on it starting to build her up...


----------



## becik (May 5, 2008)

steel, Single Pivot, DH bike...

the first that came to my mind...


----------

